
Facebook Camera – App Concept and Prototype Case Study - damjanstankovic
https://blog.prototypr.io/facebook-camera-2f7e962d6b6b#.2wv0l5cne
======
eniax
Interesting work, have you thought about sending a photo to multiple folks at
the same time?

